#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  > Θερμομόνωση: Ξυλόμαλλο για θρεμομόνωση pilotis

## SMBD

...

----------


## SIRADRAB

θα έλεγα ναι. Είναι υλικό ανθεκτικό, οικολογικό, όχι εύλεκτο και το κυριότερο σοβαδίζεται χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις. Τοποθετείται ''εύκολα'', συνήθως έρχεται σε διαστάσεις 0,50*2,00 ή 2,50 και είναι αρκετά συμπαγές. (Μιλάω για τις πλάκες  Heraklith με βάση το τσιμέντο). Το υλικό αυτό χρησιμοποιώ τελευταία και για μόνωση εξωτερικά των υποστυλωμάτων-δοκών, μπαίνει στο καλούπι πριν την σκυροδέτηση.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Κοιτάξτε για μένα το κυριότερο πλεονέκτημα της χρήσης του στην οικοδομή εκτός του ότι είναι οικολογικό υλικό είναι και οι πρακτικοί λόγοι. Δηλαδή όπως ανέφερα προηγουμένως, έχει καλή πρόσφυση ο σοβάς επάνω του χωρίς την χρήση πλέγματος και το σκυρόδεμα επίσης όταν τοποθετείται στο καλούπι δοκών υποστυλωμάτων, και το σημαντικότερο, δεν είναι εύλεκτο υλικό. Το βάζω και στο ''πέτσωμα'' των πλακών δωμάτων.

----------


## spiderman

Τελευταία παρακολούθησα το σεμινάριο ενεργειακός σχεδιασμός.. Ο Δ. Αραβαντινός καθηγητής στην οικοδομική του ΑΠΘ το εκτιμούσε πολύ ως μονωτικό υλικό και για την περίπτωση που αναφέρεσαι, κάτι θα ξέρει παραπάνω... οπότε σου λέω ναι.

----------


## sundance

Η τιμή του,απ'όσο ξέρω απέχει ελάχιστα από αυτή της εξηλασμένης.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν έχει και πολύ μεγαλύτερο βάρος από αυτό της εξηλασμένης πολυστερίνης; Το αναφέρω γιατί θα είναι αναρτώμενο ουσιαστικά.

Επίσης, εφόσον η τοποθέτηση είναι εξωτερική και όχι εσωτερική, είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του στη φωτιά τόσο σημαντικά για την επιλογή μας;

Διαβάστε και τα ερωτήματα του *efpalinos* *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

